# Will my cell phone work in america?



## Josh.kirkby (Feb 24, 2008)

Will my Sony Erricson W500i work in america, im currently on T-mobile, but the phone is sim free?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

From what I can see on a google search, it is tri-band, so it should in theory be able to work on the U.S. networks. I would call T-Mobile and ask them if and how you can do this.


----------

